# Truck at work today 489,000 miles !



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

The second Highest mileage I have seen on a nissan in 15 years Came in for timing belt replacment 1987 SE truck Yes 489,000 miles and still going strong ! The only other one I have seen higher than that was a 1980 200sx with 512,000 And it showed it


----------



## C asper (Feb 20, 2003)

wow...


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

honda has an '80 something accord doing 1,000,000 miles and going


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

holy shiat, thats on the original motor and tranny?


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

Look to be all original still Except the paint !


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

chevy has a truck with a million plus with the original drive train


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *holy shiat, thats on the original motor and tranny? *


i dont know if u are talkin bout the nissan or the honda but im sure there are articles on the accord somewhere on the net. its out of the Marysville, OH honda plant. its was in our local paper a few months back


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I saw a 60's Volvo on a tv show that had something like 1.2 million miles on it!I'm surprised there aren't any Nissan trucks with that kind of mileage on 'em.The highest mileage Nissan I know of has 320,000 on it(95 truck,original engine,2nd trans),also my uncle had a 90 Sentra with 320,000 on the original clutch(original everything!),and my 98 has only 190,000-so I guess I have some catching up to do!


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

i have 268,000 onoriginal engine and 2nd tranny and still going strong


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

My neighbour's Nissan is at 400,000 miles and going!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2003)

i have a 91 nissan se-r that just threw a main bearing at 172,600 and changed oil reg. when it let lose i hadn't even run it that hard or missed a shift. but to the cars credit it did have the original clutch and i have autoXed it many times in the stock class.


----------

